# You’d think I’d be old enough to know better, also known as TAKE THIS AS A WARNING



## The Backward OX (Jul 3, 2011)

About four years ago I began entertaining the idea of writing a novel.

Somewhere along the way, I became caught up with another wannabe writer. It soon became apparent this other writer’s style is miles different to mine. This other writer told me, _regarding my writing_, that I needed to do this and do that and do something else (_understood_ - if it was ever to be accepted by a publisher). 

I believed it.

However, nothing changed. No matter how many examples were thrown at me, I still wrote my way. Consequently, I began to also believe I didn’t have what it took to be a writer. I was ready to give up.

Finally, just yesterday, the penny began slowly dropping. _(Now do you understand my username? ;-))

_This other writer writes _commercial_ fiction.

On the other hand, what I think _I_ may be good at is writing _literary_ fiction.

There’s a world of difference.

Of course, the proof of the pudding is still to be had only in the eating but I feel a whole lot better about my writing prospects than I did two days ago.

So, all you wannabes out there, if what the critics tell you makes you feel bad, _maybe_ you should just follow your heart. Not definitely, but maybe.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 3, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> So, all you wannabes out there, if what the critics tell you makes you feel bad, _maybe_ you should just follow your heart. Not definitely, but maybe.



Amen to that one.


----------



## Baron (Jul 4, 2011)

There are always those who think a good critique means trying to impose their voice.  The poetry forums are probably far worse than fiction for that.  It doesn't take so long to rework a poem to eliminate the style of the original.  The best advice in this case is "keep doing you".  Just bear in mind that none of us are too old to improve.  You of all people should know that it's about knowing whose advice to take.


----------



## Rustgold (Jul 4, 2011)

90+% of 'professional' rules are rubbish, and that's before you get to wannabe rules.  There's times that I've butchered my own work in worrying too much about some stated rules that turned out to be false.  No I'm not currently up to standard, but I find the biggest airbrake on my writing is wannabe's rules.
Looking at top sellers, there's actually only a few general rules that are of vital importance; the others are simply a matter of taking the time to redraft etc.

Like you, my writing is defiantly about 80% literary fiction.  I find commercial _(he jumps, swipes the sword, kills the demon, what a hero) _fiction rather one dimensional.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 4, 2011)

Ox, in my opinion (yeah, I know, you don't really need it but you get it anyway) your writing style has been strong since you started posting things for critique on here. I'm glad you didn't try to change that. To be fair to the other person, it can be really difficult to give an intensive critique without touching on the other person's writing 'voice'. Best thing to do is accept the parts of the critique that help and filter out anything that doesn't which it sounds like you're now adept at doing. That alone is cause for a celebratory drink.


----------



## J.R. MacLean (Jul 4, 2011)

Ox, you may want to google William H. Coles. Some good, free stuff on literary fiction. When I came across it in the middle of writing my novel I realized OH, so that's what I've been trying to do.

cheers
J.R.


----------



## Sam (Jul 4, 2011)

Not only is there a world of difference between literary and commercial fiction, there's a yawning chasm of difference in every writer's voice. That's because it is a reflection of what they read and their overall life experience. I'm glad you didn't sacrifice your beliefs and writing style for someone else, OX. That would have been a shame. 

Right now I'm reading a local woman's (born only a couple of fields from me) story of growing up in South Armagh during The Troubles. Her voice is different. It's not literary, it's not academic, and for a while I couldn't figure out what exactly it was. Then it hit me. It's _her _voice. She writes the way she talks. There are no airs and graces. No attempts to impress or 'sound like' an author. She writes from the heart and tells a compelling story. It's distinct; unique. 

Like yours.


----------



## Glass Pencil (Jul 4, 2011)

The only thing I'd trust another person to correct in my writing is grammar and spelling. The rest is left to the writer, and it will either be good or bad. If your voice in writing has no appeal to an audience then maybe a bestseller just isn't written into your stars. That can be a hard pill to swallow for some, but I suspect for the true writer it goes down easier than muting your own voice and adopting something that isn't truly yours.


----------



## Candra H (Jul 4, 2011)

Baron said:


> There are always those who think a good critique means trying to impose their voice.



Tell me about it. Along with trying to impose what they think they know about writing techniques. Giving and receiving critiques can be a minefield of ego and counter-ego and it's often a case of having to sift through the diatribes and posturing for useful pointers and suggestions. And thats not an easy thing to do if the person receiving critique is new to writing in general.

Back to Ox. I wonder if you might not be better off working completely on your own without any interaction with what some might call "buddy" writers. Everyone writes in their own way and a polar viewpoint to yours, going by what you've been saying, is just going to confuse the issue and get in the way of your concentration and commitment/inspiration/oomph etc.

I've never worked alongside any other writer. Always just worked on my own stuff and then begged for critiques from whatever forum I'm frequenting at the time. It's always a mixed bag but one or two people get right to the nitty gritty of what the story needs without any posturing, and thats more than enough to tell me what I need to do or learn about or implement etc. 

I dunno. Maybe you just need to learn to trust your own writer instincts and stop paying so much attention to what others tell you you should be doing. You're a solid and intelligent writer and from my point of view, you're doing fine. 

I actually had a lot more to say but my thoughts are in too many other projects so my concentration is off. Sorry. Hope what I said made a vague smidgeon of sense.

P.S. I havent read the other posts yet so apologies if I'm repeating things others have already said.


----------



## garza (Jul 4, 2011)

Ay, xO, you're just after finding what some of us could've shown you long time gone. Your own voice is unique, delightful, and entertaining.


----------

